# Toro 1028 LXE Snowblower won't start



## Robin C (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a Toro Power Max 1028 LXE snowblower that I purchased just over 2 years ago. I used it a couple of weeks ago with no problem. The next time I went to use it the starter just whines. I tried the pull start and it is stuck solid. It will pull out a couple of inches but then stop. There is no give. I have it warm and in my basement. Need help!


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi & welcome to TSF.

As your machine was working OK and is only 2 years old -I suspect that your problems are related to both the electric and recoil starters - but different problems.

The whining electric starter sounds like the Bendix is stuck. Whereas the jammed up recoil starter sounds like an issue with the recoil unit.

See if you can take the air cowl off and just under the flywheel, you should see the electric starter. Get a can of spray lube and give then entire spur gear mechanism a good spray and see if you can gently exercise the Bendix / spur gear with a screw driver to see if you can move it up and down - then give it a test.

Whilst you have the air cowl off, also give the recoil start a good squirt with spray lube and see if it will start moving OK - if not you are going to have to dismantle and figure out why it is jamming:sigh:


----------



## Robin C (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

You know that if even just a little gas in the blower, not a good idea to store in the basement if you has a gas fired applicaance like a hot water tank or furnace. DANGER !!!

BG


----------

